# My Kansas Buck



## Ksbowhunter88 (May 12, 2009)

i couldnt see the pics but might be my computer


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice buck! I'm assuming u got him with a bow?? and it couldn't have come at a better time


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

bowhunterjon said:


> Nice buck! I'm assuming u got him with a bow?? and it couldn't have come at a better time


actually rifle. i had missed one early in the year with my bow and havent really seen anything worth shooting after that. Decided to take the rifle with me today and got this guy. Never seen him before but ill take him with or without at bow.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

right on.
great buck and way to end the season


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome buck! I'm heading to Ohio right now and am passing through Kentucky right now I'm using my Dad's laptop and we left @ about 4:30 this morning and I am hopefully going to arrow a doe or few and maybe a nice buck for team Mathews #2.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

gobblercrazy said:


> actually rifle. i had missed one early in the year with my bow and havent really seen anything worth shooting after that. Decided to take the rifle with me today and got this guy. Never seen him before but ill take him with or without at bow.


LOL I would too! do u have any idea on the score yet?? And once again great deer


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

nice deer:thumbs_up


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

hey guys thanks for the comments. just got a score from the taxi. He quickly measured him out at 158 gross, give or take a few. Very exciting day!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

wow. nice deer!:mg:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

nice job dude 
nice deer:darkbeer:


----------

